# My macbook pro has no more disk space? Help



## devjas (Feb 10, 2008)

How is it possible that my HD lists that all my disk space is used and that there is no more available disk space. Now I delete a bunch of gigs and it still does not show that it has made disk space. The real funny part is that if I look at the HD separately and check the size of each file it does not even come close to 120 gigs. The question is " where was all the disk space used?" and how do I fix this problem..

Help me, please
Dev


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you have a .Mac account?


----------



## devjas (Feb 10, 2008)

no


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Some temp file or sleep image or something has gone wrong. Try rebooting. If you're still way shy of the right amount of free space, Grand Perspective is a small download (free) that will show you where the culprit is (if it's in your account -- are there any other accounts on that machine?).


----------



## devjas (Feb 10, 2008)

I can't even download a small file. It keeps telling me that its too full. Even If I delete a bunch of files it won't show the decreased file space.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Restart.....

It is just a basic move but, if you haven't done so already, restart.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Probably silly...but you are deleting items, not just throwing items into the trash?


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

Did you empty your trash? That should free up some disk space. I recommend getting an external hard drive, transfer a bunch of stuff off your MBP's hard drive. You should always keep 10 GB free on your hard drive to keep your operating system running at optimal speeds.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I can't recall is the MacBook Pro hard drive user upgradable? 

If not, get a MacBook. I dropped a 320 GB drive in mine... lots of room.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

320....mmmmmm thats so much room.


----------



## devjas (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow! I just emptied my trash and you will not believe that it actually freed up 55 gigs. Never would of I thought that I had that much junk in my trash. Thanks to all for your suggestions.....


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Shot in the dark. Do you have File Vault turned on?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

A good run with Disk Warrior should fix you up, unless you really are forgetting to just empty the trash.


----------



## prsphoto (Aug 30, 2003)

did your computer recently experience any software crashes?

maybe some temp/scratch files didnt clear it self up.....


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I found Omni Disk Sweeper to run once just so I could get an idea of what files take up how much room. Haven't used it since but using it once was very helpful.

The Omni Group - OmniDiskSweeper


----------

